# Threading with sherline Mini lathe



## abearpens (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a sherline mini metal lathe without a thread screw for thread timing. I would like to know if I can to something on that to make my own threads instead of putting a tap and Die on my wood lathe. I am thinking it would be better to have a real metal lathe but that is to costly at this point. I am not striving to just say I am kitless, just want to streamline my style to be my own.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 16, 2009)

To my knowledge, there is not an add on for these type of lathes to do threads. There used to be a company that made a cnc attachment to do that, but I think they have gone out of business, unless someone picked it up. I think the name was Frogcnc. Otherwise, you have to tap and die just like the wood lathe for threads.


----------



## abearpens (Mar 16, 2009)

I appreciate the input. It never hurst to ask with so many products on the market. Like my dad who is custom pool cue builder told me, its time to upgrade to a better lathe.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 17, 2009)

go to Bonnie Klein's website..she (usedto) makes a wood threading attach for her lathe..her lathe looks like a sherline....


----------



## KenV (Mar 17, 2009)

Bonnie Klein uses a Taig headstock and tailstock for that lathe and uses a normal 16 thread per inch all thread rod to time the threads.  A cutter mounts in a end mill holder on the headstock.  Great for cutting 16 tpi for small boxes but that is not the same as cutting fine threads for pens.  

CNC endmill will cut most any thread you want with a single tooth cutter, but high cost and high gizmosity index -- even in the micro mill sizes.  

My read with the machinist mags is that multi lead threads such as are used on pens will need better than the cheap harbor freight mini metal lathe, or a lot of time invested.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 18, 2009)

STOP 
You are getting some wrong information. There IS a threading attachment for the Sherline Lathe. The part number is P/N3100. The cost is about $120.  Here is a link where you can buy it.

http://www.mikestools.com/3100-Sherline-Thread-Cutting-Attachment.aspx

The motor is removed and the lathe is powered by a hand wheel when cutting threads, but that works very well for the pitches and sizes of threads we are cutting for pens and the materials we use. .


----------



## abearpens (Mar 19, 2009)

Great information thank you for the help


----------

